# Cleveland and scofield



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Fished Cleveland at 18' and caught small rainbows and cutts. Choice of bait didn't matter and the fish preferred small jigs tipped. No fish over 16''. Solid 5'' plus of ice.

Scofield, as everyone knows, was many many fish that were all small (around 10 to 12''). Fished halfway to the island in 22'. Big fish was a 17'' cutt. Zero chubbs for the day. Everything caught fish but ice flies seemed more productive later in the morning. 5'' of solid ice. Most fish were on the bottom and several takers as the lure was descending.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Good looking fish and great report, thanks.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

nicely done...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. Glad you got out.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice report with good info. :O||:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Where is Cleveland Reservoir?
Does is go by any other names?


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

Cleveland Reservoir is near the top of Huntington Canyon on the road over to Fairview. Cleveland Res. is about one mile below Huntington (Mammoth) Reservoir.
Mike


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

TopH2O said:


> Cleveland Reservoir is near the top of Huntington Canyon on the road over to Fairview. Cleveland Res. is about one mile below Huntington (Mammoth) Reservoir.
> Mike


Thanks.
I don't hear about Cleveland very often.
I guess a lot of people bypass it and go straight to Huntington.


----------



## smittyts (Dec 9, 2010)

Great post. Thanks ofr hte info and the pic. Beauty of a fish.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks. Love them cutties...


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

nice cant wait till sat to try scofeild


----------

